# What a nerve!



## Paul John (Oct 11, 2009)

Brand new to the forum and straight in with a big ASK? :roll:

I'm Paul and I'm a really nice chap, no really I am...
and I'm looking for a LHD TT (Working across the ditch)

I found this one;

http://users.autoexposure.co.uk/pdfs/17 ... 033424.pdf

As I'm a total newby to the TT world, could any old salt (or young salt) advise if this is:
A) a good model
B) priced right

With my luck buying cars it's probably the worst model and overpriced, but if you kind people (_I'm not above little grovelling if needs must ;-)) _..... could give it a quick once-over... (from where your sitting is fine,I don't expect anyone to actually go look at it, unless of course your really close by ;-)) I would be eternally grateful for any comments?

If it's a great deal , don't buy it yourself ok!...Promise, and there's no hurry as I don't need the car before WEDNESDAY ;-)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum  I have no idea about MK1's  `


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I don't understand how it says Year 1999 and date of reg. 16th May 2002? Unless it was a 99 from the continent that was first reg'd in the UK in 2002?

I'd say bearing in mind it's a 180, a 99 and LHD it was a bit overpriced in the summer when prices were lower, but now I'm not sure. Not much help really am I. Sorry!


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

Get a 225!

saves money later down the line!


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

I was also confused by the 1999/2002 thing but I came to conclusion that it was made in 1999 and imported in 2002. If it were RHD, a 1999/T with 70K would be around £5.5-6.3K. Not sure how LHD would change things - on one hand they're not going to get many people interested but then again, anyone showing an interest must be keen and there aren't many to go for. Personally, I wouldn't pay £7K.

Why don't you buy it "across the ditch" where you will have a much wider choice?

Good luck.

Ldn


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Paul John (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks ppl

I think I'll study up a little more, look into the 225 situation etc..
If you stumble upon a 225 lefty by any chance, an email would be appreciated. I won't be checking in here frequently (until I get the car ;-))

rotormailatyahoo.com ....Thanks again!


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Try:

http://cars.trovit.co.uk/used-cars/left-hand-drive-audi-tt

Ldn


----------

